

Show HN: Forms within buttons - sconstantinides
https://github.com/sconstantinides/FormButtons

======
fiatjaf
There could be a little "how to" section showing what exactly do we have to do
to use it. I tried to look at the sources, but they're all minified (why
minify so little code in an example site?), including the HTML. It is very
difficult.

~~~
sconstantinides
Great point! I just added a Usage section.

------
trialstartup
I really like it. Only issue I see is that some user will be confuse about
what just happened.

------
fiatjaf
That's great. I always want to do that but never do.

~~~
sconstantinides
I can't tell if this is sarcasm...

~~~
fiatjaf
It is not sarcarsm, it is sincere.

~~~
sconstantinides
Cool :)

